# Weiche Trennungen in Freehand 9



## Tribalman (27. Mai 2004)

Arbeite normalerweise in QuarkXPress, bin aber 
im Moment gezwungen Freehand zu benutzen.
Jetzt suche ich verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit
meine Texte mit weichen Trennungen zu versehen.
Geht das in Freehand 9 überhaupt? Geht es in
neueren Versionen?

T


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,
geh mal unter Bearbeiten -> Kurzbefehle -> Text dort müßte irgendwo das tastenkürzel für die weiche Trennung versteckt sein, natürlich kannst du es dort auch ändern.

Viele Grüße


----------

